# I AM HOME ALREADY WITH MY NEW HIP UPDATE DAY 3



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2017)

They sure have come a long way with hip surgery. The new method called anterior hip replacement goes in from the front and doesn’t cut any muscles. They just move everything out of the way and put the new hip in. I got operated on around 9:00 AM this morning and I got home around 6:30 tonight. Right now I have hardly any pain at all, but I’m sure it will hurt in the morning. I guess we iill see.They had me up walking around right away after surgery. So far this has really gone well.
I’ll check back in tomorrow!
Al


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2017)

Great news Al.  I am sure you will be soar tomorrow.


----------



## wbf610 (Dec 27, 2017)

smokinal said:


> They sure have come a long way with hip surgery. The new method called anterior hip replacement goes in from the front and doesn’t cut any muscles. They just move everything out of the way and put the new hip in. I got operated on around 9:00 AM this morning and I got home around 6:30 tonight. Right now I have hardly any pain at all, but I’m sure it will hurt in the morning. I guess we iill see.They had me up walking around right away after surgery. So far this has really gone well.
> I’ll check back in tomorrow!
> Al


Good news.  Speedy recovery!!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 27, 2017)

smokinal said:


> They sure have come a long way with hip surgery. The new method called anterior hip replacement goes in from the front and doesn’t cut any muscles. They just move everything out of the way and put the new hip in. I got operated on around 9:00 AM this morning and I got home around 6:30 tonight. Right now I have hardly any pain at all, but I’m sure it will hurt in the morning. I guess we iill see.They had me up walking around right away after surgery. So far this has really gone well.
> I’ll check back in tomorrow!
> Al



Sounds excellent Al!
Yep, they seem to want you to get right up already.
Enjoy those BLT sandwiches.

I think bacon grease is a good joint lube....
And it smells good.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 27, 2017)

Dang that was fast.Make sure to keep up with the pain meds tonight!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 27, 2017)

Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2017)

Well they sure don't waste any time these days.  I know they want people out as soon as possible but this has to be a new record for major surgery!!  Glad to hear you're home already Al.
And don't even think about skimping on the pain meds.  Probably gonna hurt like hell tomorrow morning.
Gary


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 27, 2017)

That's good news Al! Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 27, 2017)

Great news Al!  Hope everything goes smoothly!

Mike


----------



## nimrod (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow Al!!!
Talk about speedy recovery! 
Glad to see you are home so quickly as they have no smoked goodies at the hospital cafe.
Keep up with the pain med schedule and remember you PT feels no pain. Following the PT regiment will speed your full recovery.
Craig


----------



## b-one (Dec 27, 2017)

Good to hear, hope the worst is over!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 27, 2017)

Your back in the saddle again.. 

Nice! :)


----------



## idahopz (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow that's amazing, Al! I'm so glad it went so well!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 27, 2017)

Great news Al, that's a great way to start a new year.. with a new hip!

Glad it was a success.

:)


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 27, 2017)

Glad you are home so soon . Did he mention a " nerve blocker " ? Tore my bicep off the bone and split my Rotator a few years back . Told me , take the pain meds now , because when the blocker wears off it's gonna hurt . 
I didn't , and it did .


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow! Holy crap, outpatient hip replacement? Did you know this going in? That is utterly fantastic. 

You will likely be a bit sore tomorrow. As nimrod said, take your pain meds regularly and heed the Dr.'s instructions. Glad thing went well.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow!  and here I thought In N Out burger was fast.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 27, 2017)

Al thanks for the update! Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## radio (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow!!!  Glad it was a success for You! I had no idea of the advancements in hip replacement


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 27, 2017)

Hit the pain meds as soon as you feel a tingle. Your nerve block hasn’t worn off yet.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 27, 2017)

Great news Al.  

Pain meds can be a blessing, but I found an alternative in a European mix that is not used over here yet.  If you google it, there are studies that show it can be as effective a pain blocker as oxicodone but without the obvious side issues and addiction.   It's 600mg of Ibuprofen and 1000mg of Acetaminophen taken as one dose (ie, 3 x 200mg Motrin and 2 extra strength Tylenol taken together).   I tried it after my recent kidney surgery and it worked great for me.  I only too 3 of the "real" pain meds before moving to the Motrin/Tylenol blend.   Google it, there are a lot of studies in the USA that report on it's effectiveness, it is just not used (I guess there is more money in narcotic pain killers than over the counter ones).

On the other hand if you are on any blood thinners or certain meds, they may not work well with Motrin or other NSAID's.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2017)

Great news Al....  I guess my 2 bits worked....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 27, 2017)

Great to hear all went well. I had no idea the replacement could be done so fast...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2017)

Absolutely Amazing! That's practically out-surgery.  Congrats on the easy procedure, Al.  Glad you're back online so soon.


----------



## tropics (Dec 28, 2017)

Al That is great to hear,hope you have a speedy recovery
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2017)

Great news Al, glad it went quickly and smoothly. What's the old saying around here "No pics didn't happen" just kidding. Looking forward to seeing you in front of that Lang with another tutorial. 

Chris


----------



## griz400 (Dec 28, 2017)

good news Al ... hope all is well


----------



## cornman (Dec 28, 2017)

Prayers for a quick recovery Al...you the man!


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Great news Al, now the rebuilding begins. Best to ya.


----------



## maineac (Dec 28, 2017)

Daaang!  Briskets and butts take longer than that!  Great news, Al.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 28, 2017)

Great news Al...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2017)

Holy Shoot, Al !!!
That's the fastest one I've heard of!!
Mrs Bear was operated on from 9 AM to 11:30 AM yesterday, and she's maybe coming home today, but more than likely tomorrow. I'm beginning to think she just doesn't want to leave the Hospital, because it was 6° here this morning!!

Welcome Home, Al !!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 28, 2017)

Glad to hear all went well now do the following as instructed and you will be going full bore in no time.

Modern tech sure is awesome wonder when we will smoke a brisket in a couple hours.  :D

Warren


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 28, 2017)

Awesome! The wonders of modern medicine. Continued prayers for a speedy & full recovery.

Barry.


----------



## halleone (Dec 28, 2017)

How are you doing this morning, Al??


----------



## troutman (Dec 28, 2017)

So many well wishers .... let me throw my hat in .... told you it would be a breeze !!!  Now kick back, relax and you will really begin to see the difference that new hip will make, like really soon !!  Welcome back, even if it was only 24 hours or so, LOL !!!


----------



## hank2000 (Dec 28, 2017)

Good to hear Al.  Speedy recovery friend.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 28, 2017)

Pic of old hip , or it never happened. :D


----------



## whistech (Dec 28, 2017)

Al, that's great news.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 28, 2017)

Way to roll Al! Them hospitals are no place to feel inclined to hang out at anyway! You will be tending your Q before the week is out I'll bet!


----------



## lemans (Dec 28, 2017)

Al
  That’s awesome.. I spent 3 days in the hospital.. we r all glad it went well..
Speedy Recovery


----------



## schlotz (Dec 28, 2017)

Great for you Al!! And btw: really pay attention to your Physical Therapist, these people will get you where you want to be.


----------



## natej (Dec 28, 2017)

Awesome news al! You'l be stokin up that Lang in no time!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2017)

Well it’s been 3 days & I really don,t have any pain. I stopped the pain meds yesterday. The pain I had before the surgery was much worse than the little bit of pain I have now. I’m walking around easily without a walker, but I’m still using it or a cane. They gave me a machine that pumps ice water to my hip. It wraps around my hip and has hoses going to a cooler with ice and water in it and  a pump on it. The machine cycles on and off so the water in the wrap gets cold but not so cold that you have to take it off. Whenever I’m in my chair watching tv or getting on SMF with my iPad I have it on my hip. I think it works better than the pain meds.
Al


----------



## motocrash (Dec 29, 2017)

Once you're healed are you gonna adapt the machine to an SV ? Pump hot water....


----------



## tropics (Dec 29, 2017)

Al That is great keep on doing what you are it is working
Richie
Happy New Year Bud


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Great to hear. You’ll be smokin again in no time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2017)

Sounds Great, Al !!
Glad you're doing so good.
Mrs Bear is coming home today.
I think you guys got the Great Hip Drs & equipment down there, because all of our wealthy Old Folks retire in Florida.
They probably do thousands of Hip replacements down there every day.

I told Mrs Bear before the first Hip that the Anterior method looks better, but it's her hip, and I guess her Dr wasn't trained in that method.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Sounds Great, Al !!
> Glad you're doing so good.
> Mrs Bear is coming home today.
> I think you guys got the Great Hip Drs & equipment down there, because all of our wealthy Old Folks retire in Florida.
> ...



Yea Bear it's like an assembly line down here, they just do one right after the other. And the Doctors are really good, cause like you said there is a lot of old people down here & they are busy keeping us going with new parts.
Glad to hear Linda is doing well, give her a hug for me!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Yea Bear it's like an assembly line down here, they just do one right after the other. And the Doctors are really good, cause like you said there is a lot of old people down here & they are busy keeping us going with new parts.
> Glad to hear Linda is doing well, give her a hug for me!
> Al



That's what we thought was going on down there!!
Thanks A Lot, Al !!
We're real glad you're doing so well, and it looks like this one is going much better than Linda's first one.
The first one started out bad when her bone cracked, and they had to put a longer spur in & wrap wire around the bone to hold it together. Then it went downhill from there. None of that happened this time, and she seems to be doing Great!!

Bear


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 29, 2017)

Great news Al and Bear!  

Mike


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 29, 2017)

Glad to hear all is good Al.


----------



## mowin (Dec 29, 2017)

That's fantastic.  

Never heard of the ice water therapy . Goof friend of mine had both hips done 8 days apart last January.  He was in quite a bit of pain for about a month before it slowly got better. No water therapy like you have.


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 29, 2017)

Awesome news, Al! I don’t know if your ice machine is a Polar Care but yes, they are every bit as beneficial as pain meds. I have two of them!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 29, 2017)

That's really great news Al!!
Have you figured out how to incorporate a beer holder into that ice water wrap??
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks fellas!
Bear, I'm glad to hear Linda is doing well this time too!
And yes the ice water machine is really helping.
I'm walking around without any pain at all, just a little stiffness.
Still I have to go in for therapy for 4 weeks, 3 times a week.
By then I hope to be back to doing everything I was, but without any pain.
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 30, 2017)

Absolutely amazing advances since I had mine done a decade ago.  So glad to hear it is going so well, Al.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 30, 2017)

I heard that bacon can keep your joints lubed up , so you better get some of that bacon out for a sammich.:D


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 30, 2017)

Glad to hear that both you and Mrs. Bear are doing good. It's amazing what they can do nowadays, just make sure to listen to the doctor's and PT's.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2017)

Went to my first p/t session on Friday & he gave me exercises to do at home. They are pretty easy & I also have been walking around the block which is about 1/4 mile. I could do it without the walker, but they want me to keep using the walker for at least the first week. Still no pain at all, and not taking any pain pills, just a couple of beers in the afternoon & the ice water machine.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2017)

You're tough Al...   Good job....


----------



## wbf610 (Dec 31, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Went to my first p/t session on Friday & he gave me exercises to do at home. They are pretty easy & I also have been walking around the block which is about 1/4 mile. I could do it without the walker, but they want me to keep using the walker for at least the first week. Still no pain at all, and not taking any pain pills, just a couple of beers in the afternoon & the ice water machine.
> Al


Good to hear.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy things are going so well Al. The key is to keep up with the physical therapy I think ... and the couple of brewskies you’ve self prescribed will do you well.


----------



## schlotz (Dec 31, 2017)

Beers & ice therapy, what a life!  Glad to hear you are getting along so well Al.

Matt


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 31, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Went to my first p/t session on Friday & he gave me exercises to do at home. They are pretty easy & I also have been walking around the block which is about 1/4 mile. I could do it without the walker, but they want me to keep using the walker for at least the first week. Still no pain at all, and not taking any pain pills, just a couple of beers in the afternoon & the ice water machine.
> Al



So good to hear.. And... with all the news around concerning opioid dependence..  Better off not having to take those pills for a long time. 
Good deal!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for all the well wishes fellas!
I feel like i really could go back to doing everything I used to do right now. 
It's hard just sitting around when I feel so good & have all this energy!
I guess a few beers are in order, as they say it's 5 o'clock somewhere!
Happy New Year to all of you!!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 1, 2018)

Al isn't so great to know that there are so many well wishers and friends on this forum.

Happy New Years to you and yours.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

Your absolutely right Warren, I feel like this is one big family on here & I feel right at home.
It's a great group of guys & gals for sure!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 3, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Your absolutely right Warren, I feel like this is one big family on here & I feel right at home.
> It's a great group of guys & gals for sure!
> Al


Hope it stays that way for a few decades. ;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2018)

Me too!
Al


----------



## motocrash (Jan 4, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Hope it stays that way for a few decades. ;)





smokinal said:


> Me too!



Heck Al,if need be they can replace a few more parts.Seems it's getting to be like quickie lube these days,out in 15 mins or your next service is free :D

HAH! Years ago I used to work with a guy who had a mechanical heart valve.When the office was quiet you could hear it from 20 feet away.It would drive me crazyo_OI'd have to turn on a fan for some white noise.He'd laugh at me.He didn't even hear it as he was used to it.

Bill


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm hoping this bad boy lasts me the rest of my life.
I'll just keep replacing parts until I'm all metal.
Al


----------



## motocrash (Jan 4, 2018)

We'll call you Al-uminum:p


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 4, 2018)

:D


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

You guys are too much!
It's been a couple of days over a week & I'm, going out to the grocery store with Judy today.
I'll just hang on the cart & see how I do. Still no pain to speak of & I think I get the bandage off on next Tues.
Then depending on how well it has healed I'm hoping to be able to go swimming soon. I usually swim a mile every morning & miss that a lot.
Al


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 5, 2018)

Al good to hear you are making good progress. Probably helped some you was in good shape.
No speeding down the aisles today. :p


----------



## SherryT (Jan 16, 2018)

I know this thread is a couple of weeks old now, but I'm glad to hear the HR went so well for you. I'm facing one myself AND both knees down the road (have already been told as much by the Doc) and I've been dreading it...big time.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow!  So glad you are having a good recovery.  Thanks for posting this too.  I am sure it will ease the fears of others facing the same surgery.

Best wishes for your speedy recovery!

Ed


----------

